# Mickey's first mary janes



## Eoraptor (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi girls!  I've been gone for a while, I know.  They've had me doing some customer service, and that just wears me out.  But my new shoes arrived a few days ago, and I finally got some pics!  They're my first mary janes, my first close-toed heels, and my highest heels yet- 5 inches!  I love em so far!  I also got some new pants and tops from Victoria's Secret for work, but will take pics of those once I get the tops back (needed to exchange for another size).  I am wearing a new pair of VS navy pants in the pics tho. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			















What do you think?  I'm loving the really high heels.  

And here's my nails today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  One thing I love about my new job is that since I just handle books all day, my nails don't break!


----------



## xiahe (Aug 3, 2007)

those shoes are HOTT!  i want a pair lol - and your nails are cute!


----------



## me_jelly (Aug 3, 2007)

Wow, sexy shoes...*runs off to get me a pair*


----------



## zucker (Aug 3, 2007)

wow!!! they are really high, i couldnt walk one step in them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



they are really cool and your pants have a nice colour!  have fun with your new things


----------



## giz2000 (Aug 3, 2007)

Hot shoes...and your new avatar pic is great!


----------



## Ms. Z (Aug 3, 2007)

I love mary janes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


  Enjoy them!

I purchased a new pair too last week and they darned near killed me.  Its a shame because I chased after them and they are not comfortable
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (it might be that I got them too big).


----------



## mello (Aug 3, 2007)

Those are really hot shoes. I love mary janes, but I've never owned a pair


----------



## tsukiyomi (Aug 4, 2007)

Hot shoes! I love your nails, dear.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 10, 2007)

you must be like one thousand feet tall when you wear your high heeled shoes. I think you have higher heels than any of the ones I (or any of my girlfriends) own.


----------



## Lerina (Aug 18, 2007)

I _love _those shoes. I have a similar pair and _boy_, they make me feel sexy! Haha.​


----------



## TrusyMyEyes (Aug 20, 2007)

I officially no longer like u..hahahah J/K. I want those shoes...tooo hot! So much style.


----------



## Chastity (Aug 20, 2007)

My nails always break when they get about that long, especially my thumb nails, probably from texting so much haha.
I LOVE those shoes.


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Aug 20, 2007)

Those shoes are DROP DEAD GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Aug 20, 2007)

those MJ's are HOT!!!!! classy yet sexy.


----------



## n_c (Aug 21, 2007)

Love love LOVE the shoes!


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Aug 21, 2007)

very nice, i love it!


----------

